# meet my buddy...



## aero1 (Aug 15, 2006)

Just chillin'...


















Lookin' out the window...









Sleepin' with his buddy...









Kinda looks like a stuffed animal...









Playin' tug of war...









Um, does anybody know what breed my cat is? I always wondered...


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

aww, isn't he cute!

I believe that if a cat doesn't come with a pedigree, it is considered a mixed breed (some folks call them "moggies"). A short haired cat would be called a "domestic short hair" (or DSH) and a long haired cat would be called a "domestic long hair" (DLH). 

Adorable photos, what personality! And I had to giggle at the fact that he's so much bigger than the puppy! :lol:


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

I just love red heads! what a handsome fellow and a cute puppy!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Cute kitty - I WANT THE PUPPY!!!!! :lol:


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Love your cat!! He looks a lot like my Twinkie. :wink:


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

He looks like such a mellow kitty  .


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

He's gorgeous... and I love the picture with the puppy... :heart


----------



## badet (Oct 7, 2005)

I love your cat!!! he is sooo cute!! I want an orange cat!


----------



## aero1 (Aug 15, 2006)

Thanks for the comments you guys. The cat is 3 years old, and the pup is about a month old. 

Heres a couple more:

Cuddlin' his fav' toy...









Bein' a couch potato...









Lookin' at the cam...


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

he really is a very gorgeous little fella, lovely


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

What a gorgeous sweetie :love2 ... and who's his "little buddy"?? What a little darling puppy he or she is!! :heart


----------



## aero1 (Aug 15, 2006)

lol...the little pup is a he...


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

How cute!!! Your kitty looks like he's full of personality! :lol:


----------



## * Mau * (Dec 17, 2006)

what a CUTE kitty :luv


----------



## Kaia Cat (Apr 11, 2007)

i love your cat! :love2


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I love the spots on his feet :lol:


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Very cute pictures. What kind of puppy is he :?:


----------



## aero1 (Aug 15, 2006)

I really don't know what he is. The people who gave it to us, said that one of his parents is a pug.


----------



## hazelnut (Dec 17, 2006)

The couch potato picture is my favorite! I love the markings on his front legs... Adorable!


----------



## SimplyTriss (Apr 18, 2007)

GAH! I can't resist his amber eyes. They're like pools of gold luring you in :luv


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

He looks very similar to my Toby.  So cute


----------



## -Ann- (Jun 30, 2006)

He is soooooo cute!!


----------



## SimplyTriss (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm coming back to look some more :lol: Can't stop comming back to see his adorable face.


----------



## doggiejayl (Nov 14, 2006)

Unbelievably cute!  love the couch potato one!


----------



## macalico (Apr 19, 2007)

What a handsome boy! He looks very playful and full of rambunctious personality. What a great playmate for that darling puppy!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Wow, he's just a cutie!!! Those belly shots are great.


----------

